# Lens 4 Architectural Photography



## Papanight18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I was interested in finding out the best options for a lens that would be compatible with a D80. It would be used for architectural photography. It would be used for interior and exterior shots.

I'm good with camera and don't have to much experience with lenses, mostly because they are too expensive. At my current job we have the means to purchase a new lens.

Looking for help!

Thanks

RG


----------



## Infidel (Nov 23, 2010)

What is your budget?

Architectural photography implies that you want/need a wide angle lens; is this assumption correct? I'd think you would want something wide and relatively fast, especially for the interior shots. 

The Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8 is quite wide, relatively fast and affordable:
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 AT-X 116 Pro DX Autofocus ATX116PRODXN B&H

If that's too wide and you have a large budget, this is a very highly regarded lens:
Nikon AF-S Zoom Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF Lens 2163 B&H Photo


----------



## den9 (Nov 23, 2010)

i had teh 12-24 and liked it. you dont need a low F/stop number, but you will need a tripod.

for exterior shots you want want a normal lens, and stitch pictures together so you dont get drastic distortion


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 23, 2010)

Architecture photography?  If you mean buildings and such, then you need to worry about the distortion those wide angle lenses will give you.

Might want to look into a good tilt shift lens


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 23, 2010)

NIKKOR 20mm f/2.8


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Architecture photography? If you mean buildings and such, then you need to worry about the distortion those wide angle lenses will give you.
> 
> Might want to look into a good tilt shift lens


+1. That's the "best option", but good perspective control (tilt/shift) lenses are not cheap:

PC-E NIKKOR 24mm f/3.5D ED - $2200

Though what the OP has stated doesn't sound like architectural photography, it sounds more like real estate photography.


----------



## Papanight18 (Nov 23, 2010)

No!!!! Not real estate photography. I think a tilt lens will be the best  but I just wan tot make sure that the quality of the image will be  sharp. That is the biggest problem I have. The lens We have at the firm  now just seems a little blurry no matter what I do. We have a AF-S Nikkor 18-135 mm 1:35-5.6G ED


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 23, 2010)

If you dont mind the distortion from the wide angles, then look for a high end prime lens such as what Christie_Photo recommended.  Prime lenses often give the sharpest results, but have less versatility.

Or look into a professional grade zoom lens such as the 14-24 recommended above


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bang for the Buck and widest the Sigma 10-20
Best Build & Constant f2.8 for indoor and lower light Tokina 11-16 f2.8
For Nikon the Nikon AF-S Zoom Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF mentioned.

There are specific groups on flickr for those lenses. So you can go there and read the threads and look at the pics to help make your decision. Personally I would opt for the cheapest and widest like the Sigma 10-20 and find out where it is lacking then sell off for something more specific. As the difference from 10mm to 12mm is significant if widest is a concern.

Sigma 10-20mm                Group
Tokina 11-16 f2.8
Nikon AF-S Zoom Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF
or  Nikkor 12-24mm f/4

Hope something there is helpful to you.
.


----------



## Papanight18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your advice. I appreciate it and am now going to make a small presentation of the +&- of them to the big wigs.


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 23, 2010)

Architectural photos could also require a telephoto type lens. When I am in the city, or any location where distance is an issue, wide angle or uwa lenses won't cut it. I have shot the details of buildings that are 20 or more stories above the street...

TS lenses are definitely a great idea if you can afford one.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 24, 2010)

Go over to Memphis Photo Supply (561 Erin Dr. over near the Clark tower)  and talk to Buzzy.  Take the camera and lens with you because you ABSOLUTELY should be able to get a sharp photo with the gear you have and you need to get that lined out first.  Also talk to him about a Pano-head for a tripod. (helps a LOT with stiching )


----------



## AustinPhotographer (Jan 12, 2012)

I've tired a lot of lenses for architectural work. Some as wide as 8mm. I find a 24 prime does an excellent job at a very decent price. I have one I use with my Canon 5d full frame, and it does a fantastic job every time. Very little distortion at this focal length, and as long as you keep a bead on the horizon with your camera perfectly level, you won't have to worry about vertical perspective distortions. A nice l-series would be a little sharper, and tilt/shift would be awesome, but you're talking about making a serious investment at this point. If you use it enough, however, its definitely worth the extra cost.


----------

